# Battery Boxes



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Checking in for the first time. Just picked up our 2005 28BH-S yesterday.







Didn't come with a battery from the dealer (didn't think I needed one since I have a relatively new 12V battery already (group 29). But when I tried to install it with a battery box, it will not fit in the space on the trailer tongue. It either hits the rear LP tank or is too high for the cover.

Is it ok to install a battery without a battery box? I could rely on the cover that came with the trailer, but from other posts it sounds like that may not be a safe bet.

Any thoughts?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I've had my battery on the rack without a box and haven't had a problem. The cover seems adequate to protect it from the elements. Haven't had any problems with the lp/battery cover.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A battery box pretty much protects from anything coming up from underneath the tank cover.

I have dual 6 volts, each in a box minus the cover, they fit and barely clear the propane cover. I went with the boxes just in case a stone came flying off the vehicle and manged its way to smash my new batteries.
I drilled holes in the boxes to drain any moisture that may accumulate.

The propane tanks can be slid slightly, maybe that will help.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I recently added a battery disconnect on my 12v. The cover to the battery box barely stays on since I've done this. Are you saying you do not have a cover on your battery box? That would sure make things easier not to have that thing precariously balanced underneath the tank cover.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have boxes on either of my 6 volts. I think Y-Guy had the idea of using an added cut-off box to add height to the taller batteries, and still be able to get the box lid on. I'm not sure if it still works under the propane cover.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks all, for the advise. I ended up fabricating a new bracket out of angle iron and bolting it on. I added a battery box and cut off half the lid to clear the LP tank cover.

I oriented the battery to put the positive terminal under the remaining part of the battery box lid, to be a little safer (less chance to contact the frame and the positive terminal at the same time. Ouch!









I also drilled holes in the bottom of the battery box as suggested to let any accumulated moisture drain.

Next week, we'll go out camping for the first time in our 28 BH-S (although we did spend last night in the camper in my driveway! )

Happy Trails


----------

